# BSD Certification



## paean (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm curious about the general lack of chatter about the BSD Certification system.

The forums here reveal only one interested party, to whom no one responded.

That was a year ago.

I checked daemonforums and bsdnexus, with equally meager results. Is it possible that BSD admins/users have little interest in quantifying their skills via a certification program? Perhaps the industry doesn't yet respect the cert, thereby not requiring it in job postings?

BSDCan 2010 is 3 months away, and it has occurred to me that it might be a goal worth working towards. However, if its not valued by BSD users... what is the point of certifying?!

I'd like to hear from anyone who's taken an exam and what they've gained through the process. Equally so, I'd like to hear from those who haven't taken it, and why.


----------



## sossego (Feb 9, 2010)

You need to register and pay for materials.

I've registered earlier and will get the materials when I can afford.

I believe the tests are to show your proficiency in and with BSD systems.
Near me is the Baltimore-DC-Alexandria area which has a bit of BSD businesses. If you're teaching Operating Systems, certification would not be a bad idea. Think of it as the way Linux certification started: someone(s) had to make a set of standards to follow.


----------



## anomie (Feb 9, 2010)

I've been generally interested in BSD certification in the past, but have not pursued it. After poking through the URLs you provided, there are two points that are discouraging (to _me_, personally): 

 The closest upcoming exam is in Los Angeles. I live in central Texas. 
 Operating systems covered include NetBSD, FreeBSD, OpenBSD, and Dragonfly BSD.

Without some fairly substantial motivation, I'd have a hard time justifying a flight to LA to sit for an exam. And, as much as I respect Net/Open/Dragonfly, I don't have any particular professional use for them at this point. (There is not enough time in my day to learn three new OSes just for an exam -- we're back to a motivation issue again.) 

My 2 cents.


----------



## sossego (Feb 9, 2010)

I've sent an email with the inquiry about taking the test and available areas.
I'll post the reply here later.


----------



## phoenix (Feb 9, 2010)

The only thing stopping me from getting the BSDA cert is unavailability of testing in BC, Canada.  Hopping a plane to Toronto/Ottawa just to take a test is a bit extravagant right now.    But I follow the mailing list, and have done a bunch of reading on it.  If it ever comes around my neck of the woods, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 9, 2010)

Me and a bunch of colleagues over here (~12 as of today) are taking the BSDA exam in October. We have an examinator ("proctor") come in from Belgium to conduct the exam locally (The Hague area). I've heard that you can have an examinator come over when there's a sufficient amount of interest. Which is probably why these exams are available at some open source conferences. So you may have to do some local organising to get a certain amount of people to participate.



> Q11: Can the exam only be taken at events?
> A: Even though the majority of exams are organized at conferences, you can arrange for a proctor to come to your organization to supervise exams at the location of your choice. For more information about requirements, contact us.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 9, 2010)

I've sent a request to the organisation about this topic. Perhaps they're willing to participate and address questions/concerns you may have.


----------



## dlavigne (Feb 9, 2010)

We're still waiting to hear back from the organizers of Texas LinuxFest to see if we can offer the exam there (Austin).

As for the learning 4 operating systems, the BSDA is broad, not deep. The logic behind the choice was that we wouldn't want a certified person to look bad in front of their employer because they could not perform a common task (e.g. create a user, setup networking) on a BSD they usually don't work with. For example, manually configuring an interface is different on OpenBSD then FreeBSD.

Cheers,

Dru


----------



## dlavigne (Feb 9, 2010)

We'd love to offer the exam in BC. If you know of an upcoming conference or an employer, school, or user group willing to host an exam room, please let us know so we can make the necessary arrangements to offer the exam. This also applies to anyplace in the world. If at least 4 people are willing to take the exam at the exam event, it is worth sending a proctor to that location.

Cheers,

Dru


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 9, 2010)

(short introductory notice for dlavigne )

Dru Lavigne is a well-known name in FreeBSD circles (well, should be!):

* Board Member at the FreeBSD Foundation
* Board Member at the BSD Certification Group 
* Author of several excellent FreeBSD books, e.g. "The Best of FreeBSD Basics", "BSD Hacks".

So you know who you're talking to


----------



## saxon3049 (Feb 9, 2010)

Are there any certification centres in the Northwest of England?


----------



## paean (Feb 9, 2010)

*@Dutch*, 
I know you've stated before that you admin BSD boxen. How will certifying help you in the work place? Or is this more of a personal goal?


*@Dru*,
Thank you for sharing. I'm sure most of us read and use your FreeBSD MOTD tips at each login, not to mention all the articles you've written. ( ; 
I know you were/are instrumental in developing the BSD cert program.  Many here have probably seen or read the addresses you've made about BSD certification. Knowing you have to maintain a certain level of diplomacy, I was hoping you would still candidly answer a question I've not seen answered:

Is the importance of having a BSDA certificate penetrating the industry? If so, to what extent? What kind of feedback are you getting and from whom?


I guess that was more than one question. ( ;

Thanks.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 9, 2010)

paean said:
			
		

> *@Dutch*,
> I know you've stated before that you admin BSD boxen. How will certifying help you in the work place? Or is this more of a personal goal?



It's more or less a matter of convenience for me personally (I don't really *need* or *desire* a certification, but someone around here was interested and was looking into organising an exam, so I tagged along), and a little bit of politics, spreading FreeBSD and BSD goodwill in my organisation by getting people to join the BSDA exams; there are some LPI certified people here and Linux has some acceptance, so it's time to introduce better options by rallying the people who've at least _heard_ of the BSDs, or are using them already. Putting BSD squarely on the map and making it a viable option/alternative with in-house knowledge is an important goal.


----------



## wilnix (Feb 9, 2010)

*BSD Certification Suggestion*

BSD certification means a great deal to me, and I cannot wait until the certification process is an actual lab like RHCE and CCIE so that it is geared more for people who have BSD skills and less for people who just have good testing skills. I will be taking the exam, but not until the next time it is closer to AZ, USA.

Thank you for all of your efforts!

Will Stott


----------



## sossego (Feb 10, 2010)

I received two replies to my inquiry.
Here are both:



> The Exam is proctored by BSDCG authorized proctors, and there are some
> basic requirements to fulfill to become a proctor, and certainly beeing
> certified in BSD, Linux or Windows is *not* a requirement. In fact it's
> the opposite. It's likely desireble that the proctor is able to follow
> ...





> The certification test can be made available at any conference, employer, school, or user group who would like to host an exam room. If you know of one in your geographic area who may be interested, let us know and we'll make the necessary arrangements to plan an exam event.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Dru Lavigne




My question was as follows:



> Since the BSD community is smaller in size than Linux, there seems to be fewer areas
> for us to take the certification tests.
> Is there any way that the test can be administered by another individual who may have certification in other operating systems such as Linux or Windows?



Thanks, Dru Lavigne e obrigado pra sua resposta, Tracanelli.


----------



## dlavigne (Feb 10, 2010)

saxon3049 said:
			
		

> Are there any certification centres in the Northwest of England?


We don't use testing centers (due to their cost and because we try to be community based). Do you know of any conferences, employers, schools, or user groups in Northwest England who might be interested in hosting an exam room?


----------



## dlavigne (Feb 10, 2010)

paean said:
			
		

> *@Dutch*,
> I know you've stated before that you admin BSD boxen. How will certifying help you in the work place? Or is this more of a personal goal?
> 
> 
> ...


We have heard from a few employers who have hired a BSDA certified person over a non-BSDA certified person. Several large employers have held private certification events for their employees and a couple have hosted exam events open to the public as well as their own employees. So, considering BSD certification started from nothing, I think we are making good strides towards recognition. Of course, the more people who take the exam, advertise their BSDA credential, and let others know about the certification program, the better...


----------



## jemate18 (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi dru
would it be possible that the exam 
be available in vue or prometric


----------



## michaelb (Feb 20, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Me and a bunch of colleagues over here (~12 as of today) are taking the BSDA exam in October. We have an examinator ("proctor") come in from Belgium to conduct the exam locally (The Hague area).



Nice! Any chance a friend and me can join you?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 20, 2010)

Sorry, but no. It's not a public venue, and it's financed through the company. But there are BSDA exams at e.g. FOSDEM, and probably at various other OSS conferences in The Netherlands. In The Hague, Pine has hosted (in-house?) BSDA exams in the past (recently, even).


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 20, 2010)

Dru suggested this RSS feed for BSDA events:

https://register.bsdcertification.org//register/events/aggregator/RSS


----------



## michaelb (Feb 21, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Sorry, but no. It's not a public venue,



I see... Will check that feed out, thanks anyway!


----------



## dlavigne (Feb 21, 2010)

jemate18 said:
			
		

> Hi dru
> would it be possible that the exam
> be available in vue or prometric


We won't offer the exam at VUE or Prometric as it costs $75,000 USD per year per service (i.e. Vue or Prometric) just to use their services. This cost does not include additional costs for changing the exam to keep it up-to-date. We could use a business model where we get sponsorship to pay these costs, but we would rather use the money we raise to benefit the BSD community rather than a proprietary vendor. We also prefer to keep the certification community based e.g. people known in the BSD community volunteer as proctors, user groups study together then take the exam, sysadmins network with each other at conferences where the exam is held, companies/organizations that use BSD offer exam events, etc.

There has been much educational effort on our part to gain interest in creating an open source exam delivery solution that can be used by BSD cert as well as other open source communities who wish to provide their own certifications. Up to this point, that effort has not resulted in a working solution. We have a written specification but have not yet found a project manager willing to take this on and lead the development (bsd cert is comprised mostly of sysadmins and educators, not developers). If anyone is interested in taking this on, let us know!


----------



## dlavigne (Feb 21, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Sorry, but no. It's not a public venue, and it's financed through the company. But there are BSDA exams at e.g. FOSDEM, and probably at various other OSS conferences in The Netherlands. In The Hague, Pine has hosted (in-house?) BSDA exams in the past (recently, even).


NLUUG (in May) and Open Community Camp (in July) have confirmed that they will again hold an exam event (both do this annually):

https://register.bsdcertification.org//register/events/nluug-1
https://register.bsdcertification.org//register/events/opencommunitycamp

Please help spread the word to the Dutch BSD community.


----------



## Ruler2112 (Feb 22, 2010)

Here's my $0.02 on the OPs question of interest.

I've little to no formal training in BSD, so there are certainly gaps in my knowledge - I just learn what I need as I go.  This would make taking any closed certification exam problematic.  I also have a 2" thick pile of printouts and notes I use for reference when setting up a system because I'm not going to remember the name of specific kernel parameters when I only use them once every 4-6 months at most.

The current test description document says that it covers FreeBSD 6.x (among other distros).  A relative newcomer to BSD, the earliest version I've used is 7.0, so this wouldn't work too well for questions that have changed between versions.  (M$ exams are very picky with this type of thing from what I've heard.  They change where stuff is located between releases and even between patch levels - the exam question will specify the OS version and patch level; you're expected to know where a given obscure option is with this information and not being able to look at a screen to see that the button has been renamed or moved.)

I'm not going to travel long distances to take a test (closest upcoming one to me is about 1500 miles away), nor pay large amounts of money to do so.  While $75 isn't a ton of money and much less than I've seen other certification exams cost, I can get another terrabyte of storage with that same amount of cash.  

I also have a rather low opinion of the value of certifications in general.  I can't tell you the number of times that I've shown up a person in something he/she was 'certified' in.  For example, in my college excel class (yes, one of those required classes I slept through  ), we had a microsoft certified something or other.  The older lady sitting at the next bank of computers wasn't able to format her 3.5" floppy disk because it was used and too full to save the 'unformat' information and windoze 95 didn't have a checkbox to override.  (This was when floppies were expensive compared to now, ~$2 a shot, and she couldn't afford a box of them... she was barely able to afford to go to school.)  The MCAP (microsoft certified arrogant person  ) swaggered over, proudly proclaimed his certification in a voice loud enough for everyone in the class to hear, looked at the error, clicked a things for about 5 minutes, and then declared without a shadow of a doubt that the disk was unusable.  He was truly speechless when I (19 years old wearing old jeans and a t-shirt) rolled my chair over to her station, wordlessly leaned over the keyboard, pressed control-escape, arrowed up twice to run, started a command prompt, typed format a: /q /u, hit enter, said "there ya go", and rolled back to my station. :e   My brother has spent tons of money on multiple certifications, but still doesn't know what he's doing in most stuff.  A buddy calls me all the time for PC advice - his company recently paid for him to be certified, but it was such that he crammed for 2+ weeks leading up to the test, passed it, and dumped it all because he never used it.  (See previous reference to obscure features never used.)


That all being said, I'd love to have some sort of certification in BSD.  It would be completely useless for my present job (and probably in near-future jobs as well given the area I live in), but would be sweet to be able to say, put on my business cards, or be able put in my profile.  Even if it's just an online exam that I could complete with the reference material that I have at hand when working on a system anyways, it'd be very cool.


----------



## germanshephard (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm personally working towards a BSDA.  I purchased the study materials in winter of 2008 but until recently, hadn't seriously thought to pursue the exam. 

For me, my interest in the BSD systems has been steadily growing with the realization of how flexible they are, and how with some effort in getting past the initial learning curve(s), you can really do amazing things.  

Not sure what the end result of my having the certification will be, however being from somewhat of an audio/electronics background, I am interested in being able to set up nice multimedia systems and just want to learn more about the systems anyway.  




didn't decide to pursue the exam until a few months ago when my interest in the BSDs grew more and more.  For me, it was the realization that with some effort, you can really harness the power of these systems.   

Not sure what my own end-goal is, but I'm interested enough in all of the BSD systems to pursue the exam to be able to be proficient enough with all the systems for my own use mainly (think multimedia etc).


----------



## Nirbo (Feb 24, 2010)

I'd certainly like to go for my BSDA, but like Phoenix, I'm on the western side of Canada so I'm focusing on other certifications I can get locally at the moment while holding out for more information on the BSDP cert that's in the works.

Going down to Ontario for two exams would be a bit more sensible than for one. I'd have to be damn sure I was prepared though


----------



## dlavigne (Feb 24, 2010)

Ruler2112 said:
			
		

> Here's my $0.02 on the OPs question of interest.
> 
> I've little to no formal training in BSD, so there are certainly gaps in my knowledge - I just learn what I need as I go.  This would make taking any closed certification exam problematic.  I also have a 2" thick pile of printouts and notes I use for reference when setting up a system because I'm not going to remember the name of specific kernel parameters when I only use them once every 4-6 months at most.
> 
> ...


Just a few points regarding the BSD certification.

While the exam requirements list version numbers, no exam questions are version specific. If you are studying for the exam, you can use any version number from the one listed to the latest stable release of that BSD. For example, you can use any FreeBSD from 4.11 (listed in the objectives) to 8.0 (the current latest release).

A major difference between the BSDA and other industry certifications is psychometrics (see our document on Why Psychometrics Matters at http://www.bsdcertification.org/downloads/psychometric.pdf if you're interested in learning more about this). I've taken and taught dozens of certs myself (Novell, Microsoft, Cisco, Comptia, Checkpoint, etc.) and have written extensively on why certification programs suck (see http://it.toolbox.com/blogs/bsd-guru/?page=25 for examples). It is easy to tell which programs don't use psychometrics as they test you on your ability to understand the question, wade through irrelevant details, memorize stuff you'd never use in the real world, etc. The BSD Certification Group works closely with employers and working sysadmins to determine which skills are important on the job. Our psychometrician makes sure our questions are fair, understandable (even if English is not your first language) and only test what the objectives say you need to know. Every examinee is asked to comment on any question that is irrelevant, unclear, or has nothing to do with working reality.

Don't let the paper base nature of the exam fool you. The exam is practical and makes you think. If you haven't studied the objectives or admin'd BSD, you will not pass the exam. If you have at least 6 months experience on BSD and have carefully read the objectives and practiced the ones you don't have experience with, you should find the exam quite reasonable to pass.


----------



## z662 (Feb 25, 2010)

I have read the paper you are referring to about psychometrics and it does in fact seem like a very legitimate approach to the exam material.  I have been very interested in taking this exam, however like many of the complaints in this read, geographical locations offering the exam can and are quite limiting.  Has there been any updates in regards to the online test approach?  Is it still under development/testing?


----------



## Ruler2112 (Feb 25, 2010)

dlavigne said:
			
		

> A major difference between the BSDA and other industry certifications is psychometrics (see our document on Why Psychometrics Matters at http://www.bsdcertification.org/downloads/psychometric.pdf



Interesting concept... I'd be interested in just seeing and analyzing such a test, just to figure out how one would achieve a way to accomplish such a thing.

If a BSD test is ever held near to my location, I may well study up and participate.


----------



## dlavigne (Feb 28, 2010)

The custom online testing method is still waiting for a project manager willing to steer this project to completion. We've had a requirements spec for several years and continue to educate people about the need for an open source test delivery solution.

Regarding geographic area, if there is a conference, employer, school, or user group willing to host an exam room, let us know and we'll make arrangements for an exam event. If we can find a minimum of 4 people willing to take the exam at the event, it is worth the proctor's time.


----------



## mgp (Mar 8, 2010)

Looks like most of the people are interested in how the BSD certificate would make them look in the job market. Of course this is perfectly fine...in fact this is what the whole BSD certification stuff is about, right? However I thought that some people would take it just for themselves as I did. I took the exam in November 2009 and I did it just for my personal satisfaction, I don't need it for my work, my work has nothing to do with FreeBSD or BSD at all, I'm not even a sysadmin or something, I just love FreeBSD!


----------



## innosys (Mar 10, 2010)

phoenix said:
			
		

> The only thing stopping me from getting the BSDA cert is unavailability of testing in BC, Canada.  Hopping a plane to Toronto/Ottawa just to take a test is a bit extravagant right now.    But I follow the mailing list, and have done a bunch of reading on it.  If it ever comes around my neck of the woods, I'll give it a shot.



Hi Phoenix.

I am faced with the same problem regarding the location of the exams.

Dru kindly let me know that the BSDA Exam is going to be offered at LinuxFest Northwest in Bellingham April 24-25.

It's just across the border from Vancouver.

It's still going to be a 4 hour trip from Kelowna, but this is the only feasible opportunity for those of us on the west coast.

Here's the site: http://linuxfestnorthwest.org/

Cheers.


----------



## z662 (Mar 11, 2010)

mgp said:
			
		

> Looks like most of the people are interested in how the BSD certificate would make them look in the job market. Of course this is perfectly fine...in fact this is what the whole BSD certification stuff is about, right? However I thought that some people would take it just for themselves as I did. I took the exam in November 2009 and I did it just for my personal satisfaction, I don't need it for my work, my work has nothing to do with FreeBSD or BSD at all, I'm not even a sysadmin or something, I just love FreeBSD!



I think we all do, but why not get paid for it as well?  :e


----------



## phoenix (Mar 16, 2010)

innosys said:
			
		

> Dru kindly let me know that the BSDA Exam is going to be offered at LinuxFest Northwest in Bellingham April 24-25.
> 
> It's just across the border from Vancouver.
> 
> It's still going to be a 4 hour trip from Kelowna, but this is the only feasible opportunity for those of us on the west coast.



Cool.  Thanks for the info.  I'll have to look into this.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 22, 2010)

*Upcoming BSD Certification Events*

Here are the upcoming events for those interested in taking the BSDA certification exam. Details for each event are available on the Events page at https://register.bsdcertification.org//register/events .

Linux-Infotag, *Augsburg, Germany*: March 27, 13:00

IT360, *Toronto, ON, Canada*: April 7, 17:30

RootConf, *Moscow, Russia*: April 12-14, time TBD

Grazer Linuxtage, *Graz, Austria*: April 24, 14:15

LinuxFest NorthWest, *Bellingham, WA, USA*: April 25, time TBD

NLUUG, *Ede, Netherlands*: May 6, 14:00

BSDCan, *Ottawa, ON, Canada*: May 13, 12:00

BSDCan, *Ottawa, ON, Canada*: May 14, 12:30

Southeast LinuxFest, *Spartanburg, SC, USA*: June 12-13, time TBD

MeetBSD, *Cracow, Poland*: July 2, 12:00

OpenCommunityCamp, *Oegstgeest, Netherlands*: July 11, time TBD

NYCBSDCon, *NYC, NY, USA*: November 5-7, time TBD


----------



## dlavigne (Mar 23, 2010)

We've added two events since yesterday:

Linuxwochen Wien, *Vienna, Austria*: May 6-8, time TBD  

EuroBSDCon, *Karlsruhe, Germany*: October 8-10, time TBD


----------



## darkshadow (Mar 24, 2010)

there is no exam here in jordan :\


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 24, 2010)

darkshadow said:
			
		

> there is no exam here in jordan :\



See post #9.


----------



## dlavigne (Mar 25, 2010)

darkshadow said:
			
		

> there is no exam here in jordan :\


Regarding any geographic area not listed, if there is a conference, employer, school, or user group willing to host an exam room, let us know and we'll make arrangements for an exam event. If we can find a minimum of 4 people willing to take the exam at the event, it is worth the proctor's time.


----------



## quintessence (Dec 27, 2010)

paean said:
			
		

> I'd like to hear from anyone who's taken an exam and what they've gained through the process. Equally so, I'd like to hear from those who haven't taken it, and why.



Hello, 

I took it ( this year ) :OOO .

Last year also tried to take it but there were some errors in some part of score reports


> Yes, it has come to our attention that the breakdowns didn't show correctly in the
> report (though the exam result is the same). The psychometrician is redoing the
> score reports and you should get the corrected version some time tomorrow.
> 
> Sorry for the confusion!



which led people ( here in my country ) who didn't pass the exam to refuse to take it again .

I believe I didn't take the exam last year because I was ill ( had to drink pills during exam etc ) .

In Bulgaria people don't believe in such errors and expect 2nd time there will be some discount in the tax or some other extra ( I spoke with some of people we were on the exam last year ) .
I also wouldn't try to take it for 2nd time if I had to pay for it , but 2 tries were like a "gift" ( I didn't pay for it ) for me , so why don't I try ... and I took it successfully :stud .

EDIT:
@dlavigne

Hi Dru, I suggested some days ago on public mailing list for trying some modules of Moodle for computer based exam . What is your opinion ?

3rd edit: We are waiting for BSDP , it will be a lot more interesting hands-on exam :h


----------



## dlavigne (Dec 28, 2010)

Sorry to hear that people won't take the exam because of a formatting mistake that did not affect the exam result :-( 

Open source components exist for creating an exam delivery solution in a proctored environment. We have had a design document that matches our software requirements for several years now. The problem has been getting a project manager to drive its development and produce a working solution.

We are also working on other solutions to increase the availability of taking the exam and hope to be able to make an announcement in the first quarter of 2011.

Cheers,

Dru


----------



## quintessence (Dec 28, 2010)

Yes, it is sad , but I assume for non-working people the price for the exam is a bit high .

Btw , when will be mailed personalized certificate signed by you ( and other directors ) ? I mean what time after the results are received .
I am eager to put mine in a frame :e I found one in Google images , it looks nice 

In the university I study we make our test exams online since 2 years I think and it is great , no more broken pencils , no more "get up early in the morning and travel to the university" , but it is very easy to cheat because exams are made from home - you can always use Google or other sources with documentation ( study guides, textbooks , etc ) .
Our questions are always 30 , they fit on one screen in the quiz module , you are able to save your answers before submitting the whole exam . In the beginning there were a lot of problems , many poor academic assessments due to high server load and not enough testing ( bad admins - poor testing :e ) , they partially solved this problem with opening the exam ( which have to be made for 1 hour ) for 3 hours for example - i.e. if exam is opened through 8-11 a.m you can start it in 9:05 a.m. to 10:05 a.m. 
I tell this because always something new have to be tested in many many times, and I believe your solution will be the perfect one for your exam , but if you need more testers in the future , we are open :stud

But always preferred is to make computer based exam instead of paper based one , especially when questions are many .


----------



## dlavigne (Jan 1, 2011)

I'll be shipping the certificates on Tuesday.

We're still working on an online version of the exam that can be delivered in a secure, proctored environment and hope to have an announcement about that in the first quarter of 2011.

Cheers,

Dru


----------



## phoenix (Jan 4, 2011)

Whoohoo!  That could be awesome, as we have online proctoring services available at the local uni here in town, and would save an 8+ hour drive to a conference.


----------



## dlavigne (Jan 4, 2011)

Do you know which company/organization handles the proctoring and exam registrations?


----------



## phoenix (Jan 4, 2011)

Twin Rivers University does this, from what I understand.  They have a proctor lab there for students taking online courses through University of Victoria, Simon Fraser University, and Nicola Valley Institute of Technology.  They used to do CompTIA testing as well, but I believe they've offloaded that to Acadamy of Learning.  Same with LPI exams, except those can only be done through Acadame of Learning in Kelowna now.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 23, 2011)

Am now 'BSDA'.


----------



## dlavigne (Jan 24, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks, Dru


----------



## Pushrod (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm going for mine at BSDCan this year. I live about 5 km from BSDCan so I might as well.

Hoping it will validate my 10+ years of experience with FreeBSD to future employers.


----------



## da1 (Aug 19, 2011)

Took mine more than 1 year ago. I took a bus for 900 km to get to the closest exam point (12h - it was completely crazy). It was worth it from my point of view, because I got to see another really nice city (Zurich - had a really nice day there) and I also got my BSDA certification. 2x happy


----------

